# Gesshin Ginga 180mm Stainless Wa-Nakiri NEW on the site



## JBroida (Jan 15, 2017)

Gesshin ginga 180mm stainless wa-nakiri up on the site today 

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/products/gesshin-ginga-150mm-stainless-wa-nakiri


----------



## ManofTaste (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks slick ... <must resist!>


----------



## foody518 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ooooh!


----------



## daveb (Jan 15, 2017)

Like


----------



## Ruso (Jan 15, 2017)

Knife during the day, paddle during the night


----------



## Casaluz (Jan 15, 2017)

Love it Jon, it looks great


----------



## tgfencer (Jan 16, 2017)

Ruso said:


> Knife during the day, paddle during the night



This made me laugh. And then cringe.


----------



## JaVa (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice addition! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## daveb (Jan 16, 2017)

Ruso said:


> Knife during the day, paddle during the night



If it flies, it dies.


----------

